# Women who find pregnant women gross and fear getting pregnant themselves



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

I am wondering if certain women, who find pregnant women gross/disgusting and fear getting pregnant themselves, have low desire for sex with a partner for fear of getting pregnant. Not saying they would not have a sex drive, and maybe would rather do it solo, but rather avoid sex. Or at least this fear interferes with enjoying it. 

There is a phobia for this called Tocophobia, but I'm not necessarily talking about someone with that phobia but something close to it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You are really reaching with this one....


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Everyone is different, I doubt you will discover some big revelation that will solve all your problems.

Personally I found pregnancy to be an awful time, don't go all gooey over babies and think pregnant women are anything but beautiful. I am a very HD woman so sorry your theory is incorrect here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if I've ever met a woman who thinks that pregnant women are gross.

I had a very bad pregnancy in which I could not keep anything down. Doc said it was because I had twins. Then the twins did not make it. So after that I feared getting pregnant. but the bad pregnancy took care of that. 

I'm high drive and always have been. Fear of pregnancy never stopped me.


----------



## ellaenchanted (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm exactly like that, I don't want to have kids, I don't find pregnancy attractive and I'm scared of it but I'm very high drive. 
I don't know why I'm like this, I don't really like kids, I have never understood it and I don't think I ever will, I've been told I could change if I met somebody that I truly loved.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ellaenchanted said:


> I'm exactly like that, I don't want to have kids, I don't find pregnancy attractive and I'm scared of it but I'm very high drive.
> I don't know why I'm like this, I don't really like kids, I have never understood it and I don't think I ever will, I've been told I could change if I met somebody that I truly loved.


Anything is possible, but this is unlikely to change as a result of finding someone you love. 

Parenthood is not for everyone. Those of us with kids simply cannot imagine a life without our kids, and it is in that light people dismiss your feeling about parenthood as something likely to change. There is nothing wrong with not wanting to parent.


----------



## ellaenchanted (Sep 7, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Anything is possible, but this is unlikely to change as a result of finding someone you love.
> 
> 
> 
> Parenthood is not for everyone. Those of us with kids simply cannot imagine a life without our kids, and it is in that light people dismiss your feeling about parenthood as something likely to change. There is nothing wrong with not wanting to parent.



Thank you


----------

